
Why a Chip That’s Bad at Math Can Help Computers Tackle Harder Problems - marinabercea
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601263/why-a-chip-thats-bad-at-math-can-help-computers-tackle-harder-problems/
======
j-pb
Floating point is already incredibly imprecise. The thought of debugging any
piece of software on this system sends shivers down my spine.

I would much rather see something like UNUMS
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9943589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9943589)),
which provide improved accuracy AND energy efficiency over IEEE floating
point.

